# Its Free Agency Time In O-town! A List Of What We Need!



## ORL4Life1 (Jun 17, 2002)

Well with all the anticipation of a possible signing of Tim Duncan or Jason Kidd in 2003 let me tell u that neither of that is likely to happen. The Magic need to recognize that, and they need to recognize that NOW!Instead of playing it safe this year and waiting tell we try to get the big names, we need to get the good role players that are available in 2002! So here is of what we need and dont need to become a playoff contender now instead of later on, because us Magic fans are now getting a little impatient and we want our championship now! 

#1: We need to offer Pat Garrity and Troy Hudson contracts. THud and TMac are the future of this team so we need to hang onto THud. 

#2: We dont offer a contract to Monty Williams, Jeryl Sasser, or Steven Hunter. Even though may say that Hunter will be our future center, we need to trade him and get a better center in the draft. 

#3: *THE PEOPLE WE NEED WHO ARE AVAILABLE!* 
Lamar Odom - This is our answer to the power forward problem. He is simply a great NBA youngster and if the Clippers want to deal him, we'll take him! 

Keon Clark - We once had him but we foolishly traded him. He would be a great up-and-coming-addition to our lineup. 

Larry Hughes - Larry Hughes with Grant Hill and Tracy McGrady would fit in great. 

Andre Miller - So what if we have to give up Armstrong for Dre. His passing skills will make up for the heart and hustle of the team. 

Eddie House - This man has been great against us this year and will probably be great with us! 

Keith Van Horn - A great center who could grab most of the rebounds down low. His stock has risen after helping the Nets reach the finals. 

Well these are the people who I think will be great in the Magic lineup. If we offer contracts to some of these stars, we would give up on anyone in 2003 but thats a chance Gabriel needs to take. 

If anyone has any other suggestions on who else to take, I look forward to your feedback.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Lamar Odom - has only proven he is a drug addict and he has the size to be a PF but he isn't powered to be one, make no mistake about it. 

Keon Clark - would be a nice addition to the squad but I prefer both Charles Oakley or/and Danny Fortson to him.

Larry Hughes - Oh boy, do I have to mention that a guard is the last thing we need? also I'd like to add Hughes has the potential to be a star someday but No thanks.

Andre Miller - He'd be a dream signing but if that means we can't get a big man then forget it because we might take Frank Williams.

Eddie House - He's not really a PG. I love that kid and maybe if we deal both Armstrong & Hudson somehow and take Frank Williams but two young players like that would be a risk so I don't see him coming here by any chance. He is loved by the Heat fans, he is considered the next star for them and he likes it there from what I hear. Pat Riley's daughter is a big fan of his! 

Keith Van Horn - First of all to begin with he is not a center. He is a small forward right now and he isn't even bulky enough to be a power forward if you ask me. And he's also inconsistent, I'd call him a bust because you don't want no player who has an awesome game once a month and is crap for the other 29 days or so.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ORL4Life1 *
> Well with all the anticipation of a possible signing of Tim Duncan or Jason Kidd in 2003 let me tell u that neither of that is likely to happen. The Magic need to recognize that, and they need to recognize that NOW!Instead of playing it safe this year and waiting tell we try to get the big names, we need to get the good role players that are available in 2002! So here is of what we need and dont need to become a playoff contender now instead of later on, because us Magic fans are now getting a little impatient and we want our championship now!
> 
> #1: We need to offer Pat Garrity and Troy Hudson contracts. THud and TMac are the future of this team so we need to hang onto THud.
> ...


*LMAO* at not offering Hunter a contract when he was a First round draft pick and gets and automatic 3-year contract and at the same time getting a better center in the draft. This is not a year for centers.

*LMAO* at Lamar Odom being a power forward just because hes 6' 10 dont mean hes a PF

*ROTFLMAO* at you thinking that Armstrong for Miller as a straight up trade would work

Eddie House   

*ROTFLMFAO* at Van Horn being a center.

I dig your optimisum but are you really a Magic fan or do you even watch basketball. It's cool just check the web a lil and maybe you can come with better suggestions of your own.


----------



## ORL4Life1 (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BEEZ *
> 
> 
> *LMAO* at not offering Hunter a contract when he was a First round draft pick and gets and automatic 3-year contract and at the same time getting a better center in the draft. This is not a year for centers.
> ...


I *DO* WATCH BASKETBALL, LOOK ON THE WEB, AND MOST IMPORTANTLY, I *AM* A MAGIC FAN. 

Also the Armstrong/Miller trade could go down because the Cavs need cap room for drafting LeBron James so they havent turned down the trade.

No matter what Lamar Odom is, the Magic could get a lot more rebounds with him and more experience.

And also Hunter is good trade bait for getting more draft picks.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I do think the magic had better resign garitty. He is one of those players that does the things a team needs to be done. His three point shot is sweet. If they dont resign him i think its a mistake.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ORL4Life1 *
> 
> 
> I *DO* WATCH BASKETBALL, LOOK ON THE WEB, AND MOST IMPORTANTLY, I *AM* A MAGIC FAN.
> ...


Armstrong/Miller would not go down. Cavs would never do that. Common sense why would you trade a 24 year-old point guard for a 33 year-old point guard who is slowing down because of a naggin knee injury. Cavs have all the cap room in the world and you dont need cap space to sign a draft pick. They are not even a lock to draft Lebron next season. On the subject of hunter nobody wants him PERIOD. By the way if you followed Orlando the way you say you do you would know they dont even have interest in Moving HUNTER. Mike Miller is on the block against T-MAC's will but if Grant is coming back healthy like they say he is Mike Miller becomes expendable.


----------



## ORL4Life1 (Jun 17, 2002)

Beez wrote: "By the way if you followed Orlando the way you say you do you would know they dont even have interest in Moving HUNTER."

You need to understand that this isnt a list of what the Magic are currently doing, its a list of what I think they should do things. All this stuff is plausible and I take in consideration the cap room and contract signings.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Steven Hunter shouldn't be shopped, he is our only young center that has some potential in him so we'll keep him alright? we've already given Brendan Haywood and I don't wanna make the same mistake again. I'm not sure Gabe realizes what we do though.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T-Mac *
> Steven Hunter shouldn't be shopped, he is our only young center that has some potential in him so we'll keep him alright? we've already given Brendan Haywood and I don't wanna make the same mistake again. I'm not sure Gabe realizes what we do though.


I agree. You dont need to move hunter.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ORL4Life1 *
> Beez wrote: "By the way if you followed Orlando the way you say you do you would know they dont even have interest in Moving HUNTER."
> 
> You need to understand that this isnt a list of what the Magic are currently doing, its a list of what I think they should do things. All this stuff is plausible and I take in consideration the cap room and contract signings.


If that was the case you would know that Hunters contract would not put a dent in the CAP one way or the other. Besides as stated he is a young center and there are not many available


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Jesus christ, you really wanna prove him wrong!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T-Mac *
> Jesus christ, you really wanna prove him wrong!


Nah Its just that he really made no point. And his observations of those players were totally off. Anyway why am I even in this thread. Orlando is my sixers arch enemy.

*runs out of thread*


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Alright, be sure to check in when we beat you in the Eastern conference playoffs wherever we may end up beating you.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T-Mac *
> Alright, be sure to check in when we beat you in the Eastern conference playoffs wherever we may end up beating you.


Only thing Orlando will be beating is John Gabriel for masterminding that Trade to get Grant HIll over there when he breas his ankle in the 5th game of the season


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Why do you think of such bad things happening for Hill? that's sick.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Also the Armstrong/Miller trade could go down because the Cavs need cap room for drafting LeBron James so they havent turned down the trade.


Sorry...I read this thread and had to comment on this. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I don't have anything to say, except :laugh:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T-Mac *
> Why do you think of such bad things happening for Hill? that's sick.


I dont want anything bad to happen to GRANT. Cause I like him, but history proves other wise


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *jvanbusk *
> 
> 
> Sorry...I read this thread and had to comment on this.
> ...


That was without a doubt the dumbest statement ever made in the History of Basketball


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BEEZ *
> 
> 
> That was without a doubt the dumbest statement ever made in the History of Basketball


I'm still chuckling a little thinking about it...

Andre Miller for Darrell Armstrong...

:laugh:


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

i agree in some things.. i dont think the magic will be able to get Kidd or Duncan next year, and if they do it i dont think that its necesary a improvement. The magic need to have Hill for a full season and get a couple of role players, most of teams have 2 Stars and team players who do the hard work. 
players like keon clark, darrell armstrong, ben wallace, bo outlaw, jerome williams, eduardo najera, bruce bowen, doug christie, malik rose and others fit in that category. if orlando can sign Malik Rose and eduardo najera it would be a great help for the magic.. and if hill avoid injurys i think the magic can have a finals run and put some pressure over the lakers (but the magic still needs a Seven footer)


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I agree with you Carlos. Forget about next year's free agency we need to start winning immediately! Seven footer? we got him out of Rashad Griffith but we need to see him play more and see him showcase his talent or whatever he's got. Malik Rose would be awesome! He works hard and is alot alike like they are saying Ryan Humphrey is, Mike Miller is also all but gone for a big man which is good news. 

I wouldn't put Ben Wallace in a list of role players, he's a superstar and if he improves his offensive game he'd be an even better force to be reckon with. That's what i'm talking about we have two superstars why the hell act like wussys and wait on free agency? we got the tools to win a championship and challenge the Lakers when healthy, I hate Gabe! Put some damn money out and sign Malik Rose and Charles Oakley! then it would be all good if Horace Grant & Patrick Ewing retire.


----------

